# Bizet arr Shchedrin Carmen Suite // London Symphony Orchestra & Mirga Gražinytė-Tyla



## andrewvanzyl

*Bizet arr Shchedrin Carmen Suite // London Symphony Orchestra & Mirga Gražinytė-Tyla*

Mirga Gražinytė-Tyla conducts the London Symphony Orchestra in Rodion Shchedrin's arrangement of Bizet's Carmen, recorded live at LSO St Luke's on Wednesday 25 November 2020.


----------



## neofite

andrewvanzyl said:


> Mirga Gražinytė-Tyla conducts the London Symphony Orchestra in Rodion Shchedrin's arrangement of Bizet's Carmen, recorded live at LSO St Luke's on Wednesday 25 November 2020.


Beautifully done - and very safe. Thank you andrewvanzyl!


----------

